# Please help me - college revoked my acceptance



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a problem. I have good senior year grades in all the necessary science, math and english courses required for dental hygiene. I took dental assisting this year because getting into dental hygiene in my country is near impossible without some college education first. I dropped out after first semester of dental assisting due to health reasons. I withdrew before I would have any adverse marks on my record. I have a 4.08 gpa average for first semester which I am told is quite good. I was offered admission to the dental hygiene program despite the dental assisting withdrawal. I accepted the offer. On the websites I used to apply for college there were no lists of pending courses or anything I had to take in order to remain accepted. I called the school to verify that my dropping out of dental assisting would not affect my admission to dental hygiene. I was told I was admitted into the program and I had no outstanding things to complete (such as get my dental assisting certificate). I was elated and glad to be in dental hygiene. Two days later I look online and my admission has been revoked. It is the weekend so there is nothing I can do at the moment but monday I am calling the admissions office for an explanation and I want to defend my case if possible. What is a reason they could revoke me? What can I do to try to get back my admission?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

that's terrible.

i actually really wanted to go into Hygiene but it's really in low demand because there are countless private colleges out there churning out graduates. did you know that? you might not find a full time job when you graduate.
when i was interested, i was reading a forum for Hygiene help, it was on indeed.com.

http://www.indeed.com/forum/job/dental-hygienist.html

you can ask your question there. but it's sunday already - call up the college tomorrow morning. i've been rejected from uni's before, never asked why, but i think they sometimes do give you a reason if you ask.

i have no idea why they'd revoke the offer after accepting it. that seems wrong. if they made an error they should have notified you. i know DH is ridiculously competitive and popular, but i don't think they'd kick you out if they found someone with better grades or more experience at the last minute.

also - i've been rejected from so many programs. off the top of my head, i think i've been rejected 5 times. and i have a degree now. so if it turns out you don't get in, don't let it get you down, just friggin keep at it. eventually you get in somewhere, transfer to some other thing, transfer somewhere else, and in the end it all works out.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for responding eliza. It is a very competitive job market and to get into the program but I have no problem relocating for work. I find it to be very odd aswell and hope that is a mistake but since I only have one semester of post-sec maybe they withdrew after they noticed that.. but still unfair since I had already accepted and they offered with no terms listed on the application website or listed under the program conditions on the college website. Such *******s huh!


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry if this isn't allowed but I have to do it at least once for this thread, I need advice badly if anyone has got some.

Bump!


----------



## josephisaverb (Mar 8, 2011)

Hopefully it's a mistake that can be straightened out when you call them. You called them today, right?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah I called yesterday but only got put over to a woman's voicemail and left a message but she still hasn't called back. I might call again in a bit. Very p.o that nobody gives a sh*t about this at the college but me.


----------



## josephisaverb (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah, call back! Or if it isn't too far, go down there and talk to them in person. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I've had really bad experiences with college and university admissions offices and personnel. I've had to run back and forth numerous times when I was getting my nursing degree. They left out a lot of information and also kept changing requirements whenever they felt like it. You just have to keep at them until they give you the time of day. From my experience, they couldn't care less about individual students and like to pass off responsibility to the next person in an endless web of 'departments'. Sorry, I'm still a bit bitter about the treatment I received from people who are paid with our tax money to help us out. :/ Hope everything turns out OK.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

^ Yeah they are definitely throwing me around.. I miss "Janice's" call then try to call back and get told to call my program coordinator but I'm like "No, the registrar pointed me here to talk to Janice about the situation so that is why I'm calling." I want a ****ing answer.. college's do suck for this!!! lol


----------

